# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: شروع کار

## r.gh45

سلام دوستان من می خوام برنامه نوسی سیمبینو یاد بگیرم لطفا برای شروع کمکم کنید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## noorsoft

ابتدا باید یک زبان برنامه نویسی را انتخاب کنید 
قبلا با چه زبانهای برنامه نویسی کار کردین؟

----------


## bermouda

با C#‎ خوب ادامه لطفا "

----------


## r.gh45

درست حدس زده C#‎.net , vb.net

----------


## hamedgh

سلام من هم می خواهم با سی شارپ برای سیمبین برنامه بنویسم

لطفا مراحل کار و فایل های که باید دانلود کنم را اگر می شود 

توضیح دهید

----------


## r.gh45

یعنی هیچ کس وقت نداره یک جوان مشتاق رو راه بندازه :گریه:

----------


## noorsoft

شما باید از زبان برنامه سازی C++‎BuilderX1.5_mobile-RTM استفاده کنید

----------


## HjSoft

اگه از ويژوال باسيك استفاده مي كنيم بايد چه كار كنيم ؟

----------


## sohrab o

> اگه از ويژوال باسيك استفاده مي كنيم بايد چه كار كنيم ؟


منم همین مشکله دارم
چرا کسی کمک نمیکنه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## r.gh45

پس چی شد :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## noorsoft

با ویژوال بیسیک نمیشه اگه میخواین با بیسیک برنامه بنویسید

Godb
mobilebasic

 را انتخاب کنید

----------

